# 11-87 slug barrel question???



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought a 21 inch smooth bore slug barrel for my 11-87 12 ga. I tried shooting Federal buck shot through it. It shot fine, however the bolt would only come back about half way and wouldn't eject the fired shell. I had to eject them manually.

I guess these barrels are not equipped with the pressure compensation gas system. Does that mean that I can only fire slugs through it? Or is there some type of shot or buck shot that can be fired through it?

I'd like to be able to shoot some type of shot or buck shot through it.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello fellow NY'er,

Couple of quick questions about the gun. When you put the slug barrel on, did you move the gas check ring from your other barrel onto the top of the new barrel before putting the forend and cap back on? Also, when you took your old barrel off to put the new one on, did you happen to notice if the rubber o-ring around the magazine tube was dried out, cracked or missing? If so, that will cause the short chambering. The ballistic data for most buckshot shells is relatively close to that of slugs so the ammo shouldn't be the problem. It will only become an issue if you have a 3" chamber style 11-87, like my SP Deer model, and you try to shoot really light target loads out of it, then it won't cycle properly. Otherwise, any heavy 2 3/4" or standard 3" round will work fine. Is this set-up for home defense purposes? If it is, then the slug barrel will work fine. If your looking to shoot though beyond the end of your bed with any sort of pattern density, then they recommend a full choke for buckshot and that slug barrel is a straight cyl. bore.

Hope this helps, if not pm me and I'll try to figure something else out for you.

Scott


----------

